# Gettin rid of my USPc



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

After careful though, Ive come to a decision, and Im letting my USPc go. Its a great gun and all, but I just dont like how its SAO, and with me being a lefty shooter, if I ever needed to pull the gun in a hurry, flipping the safety off is a PITA. I like guns DA/SA or straight DAO. Just point and click. Plus Id like something a little smaller...Im leaning towards the M&P compact, IF it fits my hand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I prev had a 1911 for many years - so using the thumb safety is fine with me. I like it. But, I willa dmit that I shoot all of my other guns a bit better than my USPc. But, thats me - I tend to shoot sub 4" guns worse. But, the gun is very nice.

I thought about selling my USPc if I don't buy a PS90 and adding the money together to buy a Nighthawk 1911. But, to be honest - while I do like 1911s... I don't shoot them any better than I do my P99 - And whats the point of spending nearly $2500 on a pistol that I won't shoot any better. 

So, I think I'll probably keep mine


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

You should be able to change the variant of your USP to DA/SA or DAO fairly easily (provided that's your only gripe with the gun). Mine's a Variant 1 DA/SA I carry it without the safety, hammer down.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> You should be able to change the variant of your USP to DA/SA or DAO fairly easily (provided that's your only gripe with the gun). Mine's a Variant 1 DA/SA I carry it without the safety, hammer down.


That was what I was thinking. What do you mean by SAO btw? I don't think any HK's are SAO


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe Im wrong in thinking this, but I thought that since theres no DA on the gun, it made it a SAO. :smt017 

But regardless, Id still like a smaller gun. Id love a P2000sk, but I dont have that kind of spending cash.

And just out of curiosity, how would I change it to a DA/SA anyway?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I never seen a USP that was SAO. I would keep it anyway. It is easy enough to change the control lever for left handed people.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What happens if U drop the hammer and then try to pull the trigger. I would assume U have a DA/SA - but you've been keeping it cocked and locked. That's what I do. I have never seen a SAO USP either.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Maybe Im wrong in thinking this, but I thought that since theres no DA on the gun, it made it a SAO. :smt017
> 
> But regardless, Id still like a smaller gun. Id love a P2000sk, but I dont have that kind of spending cash.
> 
> And just out of curiosity, how would I change it to a DA/SA anyway?


It sounds like you have a DAO model. HK's LEM trigger. Does the hammer stay back on it?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The hammer is always back.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So when the hammer is down can you bull the trigger and make it fire?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

:smt017 :smt017 :smt017

OK now I'm cornfused too...I looked at the varients and it doesn't look like there's a SAO, like a 1911, variant. 
Did it have an LEM (very light smooth double action only) trigger job done?

From HK Pro:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

:smt082 

I think Im confusing everyone.

Looking at the picture, Im gonna say I had variant 1, but everytime I shot, the hammer was cocked. Is there a way to decock it so it becomes DA?

Either way, as of today, the gun is no longer in my possesion. To see what I got to take its place check out the S&W section. :mrgreen:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> :smt082
> 
> Looking at the picture, Im gonna say I had variant 1, but everytime I shot, the hammer was cocked. Is there a way to decock it so it becomes DA?


The safety lever is a decocker if you press it all the way down past fire. Congrats on your new gun though.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

what's involved with converting a usp40 from righty to lefty controls? is this something you can easily do yourself or are there alot of expensive parts involved?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U may want to go ask at www.hkpro.com


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

will do, thanks


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

Before you go with the M&P check out the p2000sk (v3) it comes in 9mm, .357/.40 and it's a da/sa I have one and it's the best cw i've ever owned.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Dude you're a lotta to late, the original post is from 2006 and as you can see by the OPs signature, he already has the M&P. Perhaps somebody else will find your advice useful.


----------

